# Pc slow after cleaning dust HELPPP PLEASE!!



## llalbertll (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi this is my first post. I have been up all night to find solutions to this problems and am very cranky right now lol.

System Info:
P4 3.0ghz 
512ram
64mb Maya Radeon Pro 9000
WINDOWS XP

What happened:
I was playing counter strike source and just shut down instantly after 20 or so in the game.
Knowing what the problem was(because it happens every 2-3 months), i got out my vaccum and started sucking all the dust in.
Fine...
I start up my pc and heck im stuck on the windows loading screen for a few mins which is very unusual and when the start music plays i realise its very crackly from the lag if you get me. ray: Takes a good 5 mins to go to desktop with everything loaded up. I test my pc again and start cs. Whatdayano the crackly lagg hits me every time i shoot a gun(so i think mabye i messed up my integrated sound card) but after a minute everything is smooth as silk as it should be.

I exit CS and play movies and its very choppy. 
I shut down errythang open my pc figure out how to undo heatsink and clean everything.. (little did i know that i had to apply thermal grease every time i remove heatsink until i found out very recently) also my ****ty graphics card which always makes a racket i decieded to do the same procedure. i snap both wires during the process and now have no fan for my GPU. I turn on the pc and now it is in the same crackly situation. 

i dled a program called speedfan and 
temp 1: 36c 
temp 2: 78c 
temp 3:-47c.
next to the temp 2 its got a flame sign which prolly means its overheating?

OVERVIEW: i am running without a fan for my gpu. pc is laggier than before but the same level of lagginess as when my pc shut by itself b/c of overheat when it had a fan. 

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not an expert. But I do know that if it got hot enough for long enough it could melt sodders and really skrew things up on the board and such.

Also, vacuuming your computer is dangerous since things canget shocked from the static and never work right again.

Though you can still boot and get it running, which means that (hopefully) nothing like that happened. 


Weird lag can be caused by outdated drivers, I suppose your video card driver could have gotten messed when your computer crashed. 

I would suggest finding your video cards driver and updating it to the latest version. Also, update direct x to the newest your card supports.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't use a vacuum use a can of air to blow dust out
fix the fan before you run the computer
power supply
brand
wattage

what does the bios list for temps and voltages

make sure the grease is applied correctly
to much is as bad as not enough

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

check your drives are running in dma mode


----------

